# John McCain was right about us staying in Iraq 100 years



## Mojo2 (Aug 9, 2014)

*John McCain was right about us staying in Iraq 100 years*



> April 10, 2008
> 
> *Distorting McCain on "100 years" in Iraq*
> 
> ...



Johnny Mac was right.

The American left wing was wrong.

If we'd left a large enough force to combat the ISIS ajoles in Iraq now we wouldn't have much to be concerned with in Iraq today.


----------



## Moonglow (Aug 9, 2014)

But the people that were in power in Iraq said ..NO! What use is setting up a democracy or a republic if we don't let the people of that nation empower themselves with their own decisions?


----------



## Mojo2 (Aug 9, 2014)

Moonglow said:


> But the people that were in power in Iraq said ..NO! What use is setting up a democracy or a republic if we don't let the people of that nation empower themselves with their own decisions?



You are going to be some kind of Father or leader of men some day.

You don't just throw your follower into a situation that is completely new to them and expect them to have the knowledge, expertise and understanding of that new set of conditions or that circumstance and are ready to cruise.

There is a transition period necessary.

Training wheels.

Hand holding.

Leadership.

It was done in Germany.

It was done in Japan.

It was done in Korea.

And it worked.

Those countries are now strong and free.

Obama should have used some of his famed sneakiness and cunning to figure out how to get the Iraqis to agree to keeping Americans there as peacekeepers for 50 years or more.

Only then would we be in a position to really withdraw from Iraq.

And as bad as it is NOW, just remember the American Left wanted an even MORE precipitous departure from Iraq in the days leading up to 'The Surge.'

The American Left can't be trusted with great power or responsibility.

The situation in Iraq should not have been left to the Leftists. They are not about doing what was best for peace in the region or doing what's best for the iraqi people or even the American people.

The Dems and Leftists just want to do whatever is needed to win power.

They are disgusting.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 9, 2014)

*John McCain was right about us staying in Iraq 100 years*

Johnny Mac is wrong, and what is going on in the ME means we keep working on achieving energy independence  We will increase our standard of living and in the long run make available to almost ever American.


----------



## JWBooth (Aug 9, 2014)

The day McQueeg has his totally disabling stroke cannot come soon enough.


----------



## Mojo2 (Aug 9, 2014)

JWBooth said:


> The day McQueeg has his totally disabling stroke cannot come soon enough.



What have YOU done for your country, Mr. Poster who honors the assassin of our nation's first and maybe greatest POTUS by adopting his name as your nic?


----------



## GISMYS (Aug 9, 2014)

The USA military are still in Germany,S KOREA AND OTHER FORMER WAR AREAS and they have helped keep the peace. CLUELESS obama CUT AND RAN IN IRAQ AND WE NOW PAY THE PRICE,AFGAN IS NEXT AND LOOK AT THE BIG RED LINE IN SYRIA AND LIBIA AND IRAN!!! THEY ARE LAUGHING THEIR HEADS OFF(PUN).


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Aug 9, 2014)

Had we never invaded Iraq in the first place none of this would be happening right now.


----------



## GISMYS (Aug 9, 2014)

YES!! HAD WE NOT JOINED THE FIGHT AGAINST HITLER WE MIGHT BE SPEAKING GERMAN AND KILLING JEWS!!! Good thinking!


----------



## U2Edge (Aug 9, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> *John McCain was right about us staying in Iraq 100 years*
> 
> Johnny Mac is wrong, and what is going on in the ME means we keep working on achieving energy independence  We will increase our standard of living and in the long run make available to almost ever American.



There really is no such thing as energy independence because independent business's in all countries buy and sell oil, natural gas, coal, on the world market. A business does not care where it gets its energy as long as it is cheap and efficient. So unless the entire planet moves away from using fossil fuels, its not going to happen. Right now, the majority of business's find fossil fuels to be the cheapest and most efficient form of energy for their business. 

Finally even if that dynamic changes, the United States after 70 years of heavy trade with Saudi Arabia, Kuwait, United Arab Emirates, have ties to the region that go far beyond oil and natural gas. The Saudi's and Kuwait's own lots of US debt which helps keep the US economy afloat. In an increasingly globalized world, you can't isolate yourself!


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 9, 2014)

U2Edge said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > *John McCain was right about us staying in Iraq 100 years*
> ...



We the People have no need or requirement to support business interests in the ME if we can get what we need here without setting the whole region afire on war.

Yes, we can isolate ourselves from warfare there.


----------



## Mojo2 (Aug 9, 2014)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Had we never invaded Iraq in the first place none of this would be happening right now.



Yeah, but that was a calculated risk W HAD to make.


----------



## Mojo2 (Aug 9, 2014)

> _WHITE HOUSE_
> 
> *Obama says Iraq situation will take more than 'weeks' to solve*
> 
> ...



Obama says Iraq situation will take more than 'weeks' to solve | Fox News

Just as McCain suggested when he ran for POTUS.

American Liberals LOVE being lied to.

McCain was just telling us the truth back then.

We preferred the liar's sales pitch.

Now BO validates what McCain tried telling us back in 2007-8!

What a joke of a POTUS.


----------



## JWBooth (Aug 9, 2014)

GISMYS said:


> YES!! HAD WE NOT JOINED THE FIGHT AGAINST HITLER WE MIGHT BE SPEAKING GERMAN AND KILLING JEWS!!! Good thinking!


Clueless twit


----------



## R.C. Christian (Aug 9, 2014)

John McInsane has NEVER been right about anything. He's a warmongering douche bag.


----------



## JWBooth (Aug 9, 2014)

Mojo2 said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> > Had we never invaded Iraq in the first place none of this would be happening right now.
> ...



No, actually it was reckless and unnecessarily.


----------



## Mojo2 (Aug 9, 2014)

R.C. Christian said:


> John McInsane has NEVER been right about anything. He's a warmongering douche bag.



Being kept prisoner as long as he was, in the conditions he was subjected to earns a man a certain amount of respect and deference.

You know damn well he'd have done a better job than Obama.


----------



## R.C. Christian (Aug 9, 2014)

I can't remember a war that he and his little bitch Lindsey didn't want to fight! Why are these two punks still in office? It's incomprehensible.


----------



## Mojo2 (Aug 9, 2014)

JWBooth said:


> Mojo2 said:
> 
> 
> > Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> ...



You aren't considering all of the conditions and circumstances that existed and weighed on W's decisions at the time before the invasion.

Did you know that while in our custody Saddam admitted to the FBI about intentionally bluffing and misleading the world to believe he possessed WMD's?


----------



## JWBooth (Aug 9, 2014)

Mojo2 said:


> JWBooth said:
> 
> 
> > Mojo2 said:
> ...



The decision was made before the inauguration, all that was needed was pretense. That investigators in Iraq documented no WMDs was brushed aside.


----------



## Mojo2 (Aug 9, 2014)

R.C. Christian said:


> I can't remember a war that he and his little bitch Lindsey didn't want to fight! Why are these two punks still in office? It's incomprehensible.



And in which of those examples of wars he and Graham (you allege) wanted to fight would you have disagreed?

Just because a man disagrees with me on an issue or two doesn't necessarily make him a douchebag.

I'll admit to having been concerned at the troubling reports that Graham was acting in concert with Obama on some issues.

But he and McCain are both ex-military men and I believe they still have America and the fighting men's well being at heart.


----------



## Mojo2 (Aug 9, 2014)

JWBooth said:


> Mojo2 said:
> 
> 
> > JWBooth said:
> ...



So, tell us.

When were you MOST nervous about the outcome of the WMD claim?

During the month that W gave Saddam to come clean in order to PREVENT the invasion or in the weeks after the invasion when the hunt was going on for the WMD's?


----------



## JWBooth (Aug 9, 2014)

Mojo2 said:


> JWBooth said:
> 
> 
> > Mojo2 said:
> ...



Nervous? Over what? Specious claims?
The Bush administration came up with as many excuses to go into Iraq as Clinton did to attack the Davidians at Waco, with the same level of feigned sincerity and believability.


----------



## R.C. Christian (Aug 9, 2014)

Mojo2 said:


> R.C. Christian said:
> 
> 
> > I can't remember a war that he and his little bitch Lindsey didn't want to fight! Why are these two punks still in office? It's incomprehensible.
> ...



I've disagreed with every war McCain and his bitch Lindsey have ever wanted to fight. I'm not going to wave a flag and support McCain because his stupid ass got shot out of the sky and was tortured by commie heathens. 

I can't even begin to tell about the ruined lives of the men these bastards voted to send on a fool's errand. 

"America and the fighting men's well being at heart"? Dude, these scum could care less. John McCain is an insane reprobate and he needs to be put into a mental institution. 

These jerkoffs interfere with foreign policy on a regular basis. They're a blight on the planet. 

I hate to say this, but we're fortunate McCain didn't win that election because you cannot run from nuclear war. He's precisely the kind of shit stain who would lead us into it. 

Ditto for Barry Soetoro but for different reasons.


----------



## JWBooth (Aug 9, 2014)

R.C. Christian said:


> Mojo2 said:
> 
> 
> > R.C. Christian said:
> ...


----------



## Mojo2 (Aug 9, 2014)

JWBooth said:


> Mojo2 said:
> 
> 
> > JWBooth said:
> ...



Could it be you merely misinterpret the Bush administration's actions and motivations?


----------



## WillReadmore (Aug 9, 2014)

Mojo2 said:


> You aren't considering all of the conditions and circumstances that existed and weighed on W's decisions at the time before the invasion.
> 
> Did you know that while in our custody Saddam admitted to the FBI about intentionally bluffing and misleading the world to believe he possessed WMD's?



Absolutely he did.  

His arch enemy Iran was on his border, and yet he wasn't even allowed to move his ground forces around Iraq.  One US analyst famously stated that Iran could take southern Iraq with an ice cream truck with a bull horn.

Could Saddam be confident that the US would come to the aid of Iraq if Iran had invaded during that period?


----------



## R.C. Christian (Aug 9, 2014)

Mojo2 said:


> R.C. Christian said:
> 
> 
> > John McInsane has NEVER been right about anything. He's a warmongering douche bag.
> ...



I can't verify that that is true.  

John is barely different the Barry in many ways. The only thing that really rings a bell with me is that he never saw a war he didn't want someone else to fight. He's LeMay lite. 

My Yorkie is more of a man than Barry Soetoro!


----------



## WillReadmore (Aug 9, 2014)

Mojo2 said:


> R.C. Christian said:
> 
> 
> > John McInsane has NEVER been right about anything. He's a warmongering douche bag.
> ...



Sure, I respect McCain for his tough duty.  No doubt.  He deserves our gratitude.

But, that is NOT a qualification for president of the US.

Do you realize how many nations McCain has demanded that we bomb?

McCain is a blunt instrument, the likes of which we very much need to do without.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 9, 2014)

Mojo2 said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> > Had we never invaded Iraq in the first place none of this would be happening right now.
> ...



Only in a foolish head.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 9, 2014)

Mojo2 said:


> > _WHITE HOUSE_
> >
> > *Obama says Iraq situation will take more than 'weeks' to solve*
> >
> ...



You are a joke of an American, but there it is.

No, BHO is not saying what McCain was saying.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 9, 2014)

The far right reactionaries seem nervous.


----------



## Mojo2 (Aug 10, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> Mojo2 said:
> 
> 
> > > _WHITE HOUSE_
> ...



Of COURSE not!

He'll cloak it in a way you will love. 

And then he'll make you lap it up like a dog.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 10, 2014)

Mojo2 said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Mojo2 said:
> ...



As you lap up the nonsense of a Sean or a Glenn or whomever.

You are a useful tool, nothing more.


----------



## JWBooth (Aug 10, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> Mojo2 said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



Hardly, a useful tool would be able to present an argument difficult to dispute, not this nonsense.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 10, 2014)

JWBooth said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Mojo2 said:
> ...



OK, your self diagnosis seems correct.  Carry on.


----------



## JWBooth (Aug 10, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> JWBooth said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



Well that went over your head


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 10, 2014)

Actually over yours.

McCain is wrong now as he was then.  Bush was wrong, period.

We can keep generating energy independence in the US and cut our losses in the ME.

Business that believes in inversion deserves no protection from the government.


----------



## Mojo2 (Aug 10, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> Actually over yours.
> 
> McCain is wrong now as he was then.  Bush was wrong, period.
> 
> ...



You'd be surprised at just how LITTLE oil we in the U.S. get from Iraq and the M.E. in general.

Our MAJOR interest is in keeping the oil flowing to our trading partners for it is their industrial and economic health that we depend on here in the USA.


----------



## GHook93 (Aug 10, 2014)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Had we never invaded Iraq in the first place none of this would be happening right now.



I think it would have happened. You forget Sadam gassed and massacred the Kurds. He fought wars against the Shias Iraqis. Shia Iran and Sunni Iraq fought a bloody war where over 1 million died.

A civil war between the three fractions was inevitable. We just spend up the time table with our invasion!


----------



## rdean (Aug 10, 2014)

It worked in Japan.

It worked in Germany.

Except for two tiny itsy bitsy things.

1.  Iraq never attacked us.

2.  Well, we'll let him say it:

Iraq Wants the U.S. Out - WSJ

Mr. Maliki was eager to draw a line in his most definitive remarks on the subject. "The last American soldier will leave Iraq" as agreed, he said, speaking at his office in a leafy section of Baghdad's protected Green Zone. "This agreement is not subject to extension, not subject to alteration. It is sealed."

Mr. Maliki said the only way for any of the remaining 50,000 or so American soldiers to stay beyond 2011 would be for the two nations to negotiatewith the approval of Iraq's Parliamenta new Status of Forces Agreement, or SOFA, similar to the one concluded in 2008.

That deal took a year of protracted negotiations in the face of *vehement opposition* from many among Mr. Maliki's own Shiite constituency, and no repeat is expected.

----------------------------------------------

So what are these dumbass right wingnuts saying?  Armed occupation?  Yea, hold that thought.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 10, 2014)

The situation is completely on the head of Maliki and his supporters.


----------



## Mojo2 (Aug 11, 2014)

rdean said:


> It worked in Japan.
> 
> It worked in Germany.
> 
> ...



So what?

And for that matter, neither did Nazi Germany attack us before they declared war on us.


----------



## Mojo2 (Aug 11, 2014)

rdean said:


> It worked in Japan.
> 
> It worked in Germany.
> 
> ...



And what's a little vehement opposition from Iraqis to a clever guy like BO?

After all, America was saddled with Obamacare despite  *vehement opposition.*

You do your best and you prevail in that effort...only if it is important to you.

To Obama it was the LAST thing he wanted!

He didn't even try to reach a SOFA with Malicki.

If he had tried he'd have succeeded.


----------



## Sallow (Aug 11, 2014)

WillReadmore said:


> Mojo2 said:
> 
> 
> > You aren't considering all of the conditions and circumstances that existed and weighed on W's decisions at the time before the invasion.
> ...



Iraq went to war with Iran at the US behest.

The US even supplied them with a good amount of weapons to get the job done, most notably chemical weapons.

Then the US attacked Iraq, several times.

Then? Imposed sanctions.

Anyone with even the rudimentary knowledge of the history, knows that Iraq had no WMDs.

The US most certainly knew it.

The Bush administration floated the big bad boogeyman supporting Al Qaeda and capable of using chemical/biological/nuclear weapons against the US.

That was a ridiculous assertion.

But it was "good enough" to get us in there.


----------



## Sallow (Aug 11, 2014)

Mojo2 said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> > It worked in Japan.
> ...



See that's the thing.

They declared war on us.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 11, 2014)

BHO now has a humanitarian crisis in Iraq that he can blame on Bush.

All of the high cards are now in his hand.


----------



## Mojo2 (Aug 11, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> BHO now has a humanitarian crisis in Iraq that he can blame on Bush.
> 
> All of the high cards are now in his hand.



Too many Americans have been paying attention for BHO to get away with trying to blame this on Bush.

You should say, 'all of the people in the Administration are now completely HIGH and they are also clueless about what is going on and what to do to make it better for US.'


----------



## Mojo2 (Aug 11, 2014)

Sallow said:


> Mojo2 said:
> 
> 
> > rdean said:
> ...



Therefore because Iraq didn't attack us first (other than attacking our personnel enforcing the No Fly Zone) you are saying that our leaving troops behind to maintain the peace and serve as back up for the Iraqi security forces would not have worked???

Explain such foolishness.


----------



## EconChick (Aug 11, 2014)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Had we never invaded Iraq in the first place none of this would be happening right now.



Unfortunately, that premise is based on information disseminated by the left to discredit Bush's actions..... and not debunked by Bush's people for reasons that won't be obvious till sometime in the near future.  There are reasons they can't run out and address it.

All I can say is come back to this thread in about 3 years.

I'm not suggesting people change their minds without proof, as you are not going to get anyone willing to offer any.  I'm suggesting that those with your belief may want to hold themselves open to the fact there's more to the story that can't be divulged now.

Another way to put it:  I sure would not bet your house on your post if I were you.

This isn't meant to sway partisans.  You could throw proof at their feet and it wouldn't matter.

This is for those truly trying to figure things out.


----------



## EconChick (Aug 11, 2014)

U2Edge said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > *John McCain was right about us staying in Iraq 100 years*
> ...



Holy mackerel, I've finally found someone that understands the way the world works.   Given so many Americans fail to understand the way the global economy works, it's a long haul trying to show them.  Wanna help me write a book, U2, LOL?? 

And yes, what these folks don't understand is that even if we obtained energy independence -- which ain't happening soon because of a certain liberal voting block -- energy vendors would then want to sell to the rest of the world....to those willing to pay market prices.  That puts us back to being highly interconnected globally.  Erecting  national walls in the energy independence scenario is fairy dust.

Good luck getting many Americans to see that far in advance.


----------



## EconChick (Aug 11, 2014)

Mojo2 said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > BHO now has a humanitarian crisis in Iraq that he can blame on Bush.
> ...



It's laughable to see how pathetic the rabid left becomes when they feel desperation.  I feel sorry for the poor lads.  Some of them probably work for Dems that are going to be trounced in Nov.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 11, 2014)

The only desperation comes from those like econchick.


----------



## U2Edge (Aug 11, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



That's not the way the world works. The fact is, the food you ate today was either trucked to a supermarket or some other establishment where you purchased it. That required gas refined from oil to get it there. Food packaging is often made from refined petroleum products. If you drive a car, you use gas refined from oil. Anyone that uses, purchases petroleum products anywhere in the world, is dependent on the GLOBAL MARKET PRICE for that product. That's simply economics. So unless you intend to start living like the Amish today, your life is dependent and impacted by what happens in the Middle East.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 11, 2014)

U2Edge, grow up.  No sane person buys your argument.  We can and are becoming energy independent.  How many tomatoes do we get from Saudi Arabia?


----------



## EconChick (Aug 12, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> The only desperation comes from those like econchick.



Jakey Fakey, LMAO.  You need to stop taking those drugs that give you delusions.

The whole world sees you Dems going down in smoke.


----------



## EconChick (Aug 12, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> U2Edge, grow up.  No sane person buys your argument.  We can and are becoming energy independent.  How many tomatoes do we get from Saudi Arabia?



Oh that does it.  You're just too fucking stupid.  Period.  See ya in the next election.


----------



## EconChick (Aug 12, 2014)

U2Edge said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > U2Edge said:
> ...



Explaining simple economics to some of these people is fruitless.  

Absolutely fruitless.  

The level of knowledge they start with to even grasp what you're saying is shockingly low.  I'm actually working on a book on the subject of the global economy.  

I've been nudged to try to dumb it down, which I have.....but at some point it's like trying to explain how to build a house to someone that thinks you snap your fingers and houses appear in front of you.

No matter how much you try to keep moving down to explain at their level....for some, it just won't take.


----------



## EconChick (Aug 12, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> The situation is completely on the head of Maliki and his supporters.



No one believes that, even most people with IQs as low as yours.


----------



## Desperado (Aug 12, 2014)

GISMYS said:


> The USA military are still in Germany,S KOREA AND OTHER FORMER WAR AREAS and they have helped keep the peace. CLUELESS obama CUT AND RAN IN IRAQ AND WE NOW PAY THE PRICE,AFGAN IS NEXT AND LOOK AT THE BIG RED LINE IN SYRIA AND LIBIA AND IRAN!!! THEY ARE LAUGHING THEIR HEADS OFF(PUN).



You do have a point and there is absolutely no reason the US should still have bases in Germany, Japan and Korea.  Are you really worried that if the US left these countries they would revert back to their evil ways?

One other thing about Iraq, Not only did Iraq want the US out of their country, the citizens of the US wanted us out of Iraq too.  That is one of the main reasons that Obama won and McCain (stay for 100 years) lost the election and became a laughing stock.


----------



## WillReadmore (Aug 12, 2014)

Sallow said:


> WillReadmore said:
> 
> 
> > Mojo2 said:
> ...


True.  The foreign relations aspects of the policy of SH are more understandable than Bush ever acknowledged.  SH was at serious risk from at least two nations - the US and Iran.  He had to try to seem like a hard target to Iran while depending on his former partner (the US) to be rational.

Faint hope!


----------



## Mojo2 (Aug 13, 2014)

Sallow said:


> WillReadmore said:
> 
> 
> > Mojo2 said:
> ...



*You think you have the answers but you can't answer this one question.

Why DIDN'T Iran attack Iraq after their war if they knew Saddam was bluffing about having WMD's?*


----------



## seeJudy (Aug 13, 2014)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Had we never invaded Iraq in the first place none of this would be happening right now.


It's the first time to see MODERATOR speaking and sure enough outstanding.


----------



## seeJudy (Aug 13, 2014)

GISMYS said:


> YES!! HAD WE NOT JOINED THE FIGHT AGAINST HITLER WE MIGHT BE SPEAKING GERMAN AND KILLING JEWS!!! Good thinking!


How is Hitler in comparison with Saddam Houssin?


----------



## WillReadmore (Aug 14, 2014)

Mojo2 said:


> *You think you have the answers but you can't answer this one question.
> 
> Why DIDN'T Iran attack Iraq after their war if they knew Saddam was bluffing about having WMD's?*


My point was that Iraq had legitimate national security concerns about Iran, especially given Iraq's highly weakened condition and the military restrictions we had in place.

Your question doesn't address that.


----------



## rdean (Aug 14, 2014)

Mojo2 said:


> *John McCain was right about us staying in Iraq 100 years*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Putting hundreds of thousands of American troops into the middle of a religious war that has lasted over a thousand years to protect people we don't know and who want us dead.  

Just the time we spent already cost over three trillion.  And at least another three trillion taking care of young Americans 50 years into the future who were maimed in Iraq.

If right wingnut America only cared about Americans the way they care about suicide bombing Jihadists, this would be a different country.

You are so fucking stupid.


----------



## dilloduck (Aug 14, 2014)

rdean said:


> Mojo2 said:
> 
> 
> > *John McCain was right about us staying in Iraq 100 years*
> ...



Israel doesn't want us dead.


----------



## Mojo2 (Aug 14, 2014)

rdean said:


> Mojo2 said:
> 
> 
> > *John McCain was right about us staying in Iraq 100 years*
> ...



I'm so fucking stupid, eh?

Okay, what happens with your brilliant scenario after we follow your advice and don't try to influence the actions in the M.E.?

Lay it out for us as detailed as you wish and projecting out in time as far as you wish.


----------



## Mojo2 (Aug 14, 2014)

WillReadmore said:


> Mojo2 said:
> 
> 
> > *You think you have the answers but you can't answer this one question.
> ...



Oh, didn't you read or watch FBI agent George Piro, Saddam's FBI interrogator's interview on CBS 60 Minutes?

I thought I posted it for you all.

Okay, here it is again.

Interrogator Shares Saddam's Confessions - CBS News

As I recall, Special Agent Piro specifically mentions Iran and how Saddam perceived them.

You'll tell me if I'm mistaken, won't you?


----------



## WillReadmore (Aug 15, 2014)

If you disagree with something I said, then state that disagreement.

I'm not going to listen to all those programs in hope of detecting what you think is both important and not consistent with what I said.


----------

